# Juice Fasting and Breastfeeding



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Juice fasting and breast feeding

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Juice fasting and breast feeding
Maia'sMom
Member posted 03-19-2001 08:27 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maia is 26 months and nurses for 10 mins before bed, in the morning and at nap time. I started gradually weaning her in December. I would like to do a juice fast but I've read it's not reccommended for lactating women. Is that because is dumps toxins into the milk, or it reduces milk production, or it is bad for my body? My thinking is doing the juice fast for weight loss and cleansing. I welcome any advise or experience you can share with me. Thanks!

Kelts
unregistered posted 03-19-2001 10:12 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juice fasting is great for cleaning up but bad for weight loss. Comes right back the second a spoon hits your mouth. As far as bfing goes no worries. At your stage in the game it will be fine. I'm bfing my son and he is 2.5 and only nurses at sleep times and maybe a nibble or two during the day if he's sick. I juiced just a couple of months ago for 10 days. It was wonderful. Sam had the benefit of nutrious milk and some good juice. If you're concerned about fat add a couple tablespoons of ground almonds or flax seed. Or whatever nuts you like. MMMM Go for it!

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 03-21-2001 12:43 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I agree with Kelts. But the concern is of toxins being passed through breastmilk to your nursing child.
~Cynthia

veganmom
Member posted 03-21-2001 12:32 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When you fast, toxins leave your body in greater quantities than normal, through all bodily fluids. That is why some people say not to fast while nursing- you could pass a lot of toxins to your kid.

Maia'sMom
Member posted 03-25-2001 08:50 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for you're input. It looks like she'll wean in the next couple of months or so, so I'll just wait.

Lori W
Member posted 03-25-2001 10:41 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would wait too. I've tried a few times to do a cleansing fast while nursing my 2 yr. old and I was a trembling, nervous, hungry wreck. It just wasn't worth any benefits I could gain from juice fasting. I've found that weight loss while nursing has to come from exercise.

Brigitte
Member posted 03-26-2001 08:23 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juice fasting makes your body burn itself for energy; this process releases toxins which are stored up in your fat deposits. All of those toxins then enter the blood compartment and are released into your breastmilk. It would be the equivalent of giving your baby a toxic waste milkshake! PLEASE wait until you have totally weaned to do this.


----------

